# Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

So just checking.. the parts I need to order-
Lets say from a 2004 regular 24v VR6
rear rotors, calipers, carriers, splash shields
Anything else? All my existing bolts will work?
Thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (PowerDubs)*

You should actually go for the Audi TT 180HP AWD rear brake setup which is 9.4" (239mm instead of 232mm). It will be plug and play on your car because it has the proper offset built-in. The 9.4" setup ONLY comes on this specific model not FWD Audi TT and not the 225HP model.
The 9.1" 232mm brakes might have fitment issues with the AWD rear end.
I assume you're doing this to save weight?
Check out the parts here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking



_Modified by phatvw at 3:37 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (phatvw)*

correct....dropping weight. 

I'm not really sure why the 9.1 won't fit? If the R32 back brakes swap to a standard mk4..

That site only lists the TT rotors.. I would still need the calipers + carriers correct? And it doesn't specify if they are solid or vented...


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (PowerDubs)*

The stock rear rotors on MK4 GTIs (12V, 24V, 1.8T) were solid 9.x" rotors.
Would need to look at the rear spindles on the GTI vs the R32. Logically, if the caliper carriers bolt on and the offset on the rotors/hub matches you should be gold.
The size of the hub diameter could be different side the R32 has provision for an axle whereas the FWD GTI does not ...
Would need to look at the setup side by side though and take some basic measurements.
Why not run a 2 piece rotor in the back to drop weight? Or get the Wilwood drag racing rear brakes that are super light?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (pal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pal* »_Why not run a 2 piece rotor in the back to drop weight? Or get the Wilwood drag racing rear brakes that are super light?


The only 2 piece rotors I know if are the ECS ones which are 12 and actually heavier than the stock R 10's.. 
I looked at Wilwoods site but after reviewing the parts available, anything done from there would be 110% custom, not bolt on. 
Doing OEM parts should be easy in comparison, relatively cheap and allow me to keep the rear parking brake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_correct....dropping weight. 

I'm not really sure why the 9.1 won't fit? If the R32 back brakes swap to a standard mk4..

That site only lists the TT rotors.. I would still need the calipers + carriers correct? And it doesn't specify if they are solid or vented...


Adapting the R32 rears to FWD MkIV requires the use of a 6mm spacer. The 10.1" setup on the GLI/337 uses a different carrier than the R32.

So if you want to do the reverse, you would have to use a -6mm spacer to center the caliper over the rotor which is of course impossible unless you modify the carriers. So use the 9.4"/239x8mm solid rotor with the proper offset
After looking at the ETKA I'm 99% sure you need:
- 239x9mm solid rotors from Audi TT 180HP AWD (not easy to find!)
- standard MkIV rear caliper (very easy)
- standard MkIV rear carriers (easy)
The 239mm should rotors account for the offset in the AWD rear end.


_Modified by phatvw at 7:32 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
- 239x9mm solid rotors from Audi TT 180HP AWD (not easy to find!)


$30 a rotor from GermanAutoParts


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (pal)*

Ok.. thanks guys. Checked EKTA, does this sound right?
Audi-
rotors 1J0615601D
L shield 1J0615611C
R shield 1J0615612C
L caliper 1J0615423B
R caliper 1J0615424B
L carrier 8N0615425C
R carrier 8N0615426C
I sent an email off to German auto parts for price and availability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Ok.. thanks guys. Checked EKTA, does this sound right?
Audi-
rotors 1J0615601D
L shield 1J0615611C
R shield 1J0615612C
L caliper 1J0615423B
R caliper 1J0615424B
L carrier 8N0615425C
R carrier 8N0615426C
I sent an email off to German auto parts for price and availability. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks good. I don't think you need the dust shields though. Your 10" shield should work just fine and as I recall, its a big hassle to swap the shield anyway.
You might want to check the classifieds for the calipers too.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (phatvw)*

I'll get exact numbers once I have the new parts + old parts off the car, but at this point it looks like I'll drop about 4 pounds each side on the rotor and we'll see if the thinner caliper + carrier weigh anything less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (PowerDubs)*

Parts should be here early next week. Install shortly after.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (PowerDubs)*

Done-


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (PowerDubs)*

Sweet! So what was the total weight savings?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Putting 9 solid rear rotors on my Mk4 R32 (phatvw)*

10 pounds unsprung- 8 of those rotational http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

